# Recognizing the Signs and Signals of Crime and Danger



## PMK252 (Jul 2, 2008)

This was sent to me by a friend. The article is on this website (www.lesc.net) under the blog section. In reading this website there are several outstanding articles on Dangerous body language as well as critical decision making. Felt as though this should be shared with the forum as it may save the life of a front line officer. Here is a excerpt from the 1st part of the article.

The obvious signs of danger are indeed clear signs of a particular intent. They are signs we should be able to see and respond to accordingly. These obvious signs are important to observe and respond to. But the obvious signs are often the latter stages in the game. It is the little things or what I call the subtle sign and signals that give us the edge, that give us the initiative and advantage in dealing with crime and danger.

Full Article: www.lesc.net


----------

